# My Enclosure Build



## Zeusy (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey all, so i finally started my enclosure build. Good old tv cabinet i had sitting at home. It's 1400mm high, 1280mm wide and 540mm deep. Currently building the tree into the lh corner which has a hide build into the bottom of it. Mounted a couple of branches. Will be building a fake rock setup into the rh corner with a heated tile ledge, a hide built under the ledge so it will be heated, kinda and a waterbowl intergrated into the bottom of it. 
Here's a few pics of the 3 hours i spent on it today.


----------



## Diamond_newbie (Jun 24, 2013)

HHey good work. Can I ask two questions as I'm currently working on my own enclosure
1) how did you secure the branches?
2) what type of foam are you using in the tree?
thsnks
jojo x


----------



## Zeusy (Jun 24, 2013)

Just fairly large screws that are used in construction etc and using styrofoam to build the tree. Maybe need some expanda-foam to fill it around where the branches come out but I'll try to uses solid pieces first.
this is my first build so I'm just working it all out but have learnt a lot from all the other posts on this forum.


----------



## Zeusy (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I think this must be the slowest enclosure build in history!! Anyway, this is where I am up to. All rendered and well and truly dried out and have started to paint. Had some of the kids paint which I thinned out slightly with some water. Going to go buy a litre or two more of black plus some white and brown to try and match the tree with the branches. Lol wish me luck. Hopefully it won't be months and months before my next update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeusy (Feb 16, 2014)

Hopefully pics work this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking awesome 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 11, 2014)

So this is where I'm up to so far. Just sealing it all up then build a frame for the glass, wire it up, put in the glass and done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking good buddy, its always more satifsying (frustrating) building your own. 
Whats going in there when you are done?


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 12, 2014)

An atherton jungle. The stain turned out darker than I wanted so the whole cabinet is quite dark inside but plenty of greenery should liven it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeusy (May 2, 2014)

All it needs now is glass and test run the heating. 
This has taken close to a year to build so no one could possibly say I rushed this build. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

